# What!?



## Blake Bowden (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece


----------



## jwardl (Feb 13, 2009)

Hard to believe... that kid looks about 8. The girl might be 13...


----------



## RJS (Feb 13, 2009)

Firewall at work denied access...reason....nudity!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol there's no nudity.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes -- but there often is in those British mags. Topless girls abound.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 13, 2009)

Sade, how fast they are growing up and have not a clue what life is all about. Where are mom and dad in the life of these children? Are they to involved with their own lives to care? I wonder.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 14, 2009)

You never know it might work, I for one will defintley say a prayer or 2 for them. When his kid is 18 he will 31 that will give them tons of time together!lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 14, 2009)

Although I am happy to see new life born to this world, these young parents can hardly be prepared to live as adults let alone as responsible parents.

Speaking of parenting, I somehow feel that there were some skills lacking on behalf of these newly parents... of course thats just my two cents.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 14, 2009)

I teach 8th grade (13 & 14 year olds) and I know several of my kids are "active" I just pray they are using protection...


----------

